

Defend your design, from clients - saurabh
http://defendyourdesign.com

======
michaelpinto
One advantage of an art school degree is that you have to survive several
years of critiques to defend your design work. It also helps you discover the
language needed to talk about design with clients. Anyone lacking this prep is
really handicapped when they start out their career.

